
Rename executable and/or package to something that doesn't conflict with AWS CLI - johnwheeler
https://github.com/eofs/aws/issues/3
======
johnwheeler
Problem is that "pip install aws" installs this package. Sure, the author owns
it, but how many people make the mistake of typing this in daily. He should
relinquish the name

~~~
verdverm
Why? Because you made a mistake?

~~~
johnwheeler
Yes. thats right.

